

Elon Musk, of PayPal and Tesla Fame, Is Broke - VictorHo
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/22/sorkin-elon-musk-of-paypal-and-tesla-fame-is-broke/

======
kls
This article is so typical of sensationalism reporting. Individuals Like Mr.
Musk, are able to take advantage of the separation of entities that a
corporate charter provides. So while he probably stopped paying himself a good
salary due to impending litigation. The source that has been providing the
revenue has not dried up, all he has to do is turn the spicket back on, when
he is ready.

------
frossie
_He subsists, according to court filings, on $200,000 a month and still flies
his private jet._

So, for various values of "broke", then. Moreover he seems to have no cash at
the same time as he is going through divorce proceedings where the spouse
wants $6 Mil in cash. A cynic might say this is awfully convenient.

Oh well, Tesla is cool, SpaceX is cool, I hope he sticks around.

~~~
smiler
What I can't understand is why the NYTimes author didn't pick up on this or
comment - it seems to me like he just wanted to avoid paying as much as
possible to his ex-wife and decided to tie it up in company assets so it was
harder for her to get hold of.

------
stretchwithme
he's broke again? wasn't he just broke the other day and also a few weeks
back? he's had more ups and downs than a Tesla tachometer.

